# Why do people get kicked out of the 75th?



## DasRecruit (Nov 2, 2019)

I have seen people saying that, a lot of soldiers get kicked out of 75th. I was wondering why they were, and how to avoid the same fate other than not failing ranger school


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2019)

That’s a great question to ask after you actually join the army, go to Boot Camp, become a Ranger, and then earn the right to be part of the 75th.

Until then, focus on next steps. 

Locked


----------

